# Problem with Samba v.3.0.32_2 from ports



## Zlin-726 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all.
I want to install samba to use it for openvpn clients authentication (together with radius client) against an 2003 server with ads installed.
After i choose these options:
_*OPTIONS_READ=samba-3.0.32_2,1
WITH_LDAP=true
WITH_ADS=true
WITH_CUPS=true
WITH_WINBIND=true
WITH_ACL_SUPPORT=true
WITH_AIO_SUPPORT=true
WITH_FAM_SUPPORT=true
WITH_SYSLOG=true
WITH_QUOTAS=true
WITH_UTMP=true
WITH_PAM_SMBPASS=true
WITHOUT_CLUSTER=true
WITH_DNSUPDATE=true
WITHOUT_EXP_MODULES=true
WITH_POPT=true
WITH_PCH=true
WITHOUT_MAX_DEBUG=true
WITHOUT_SMBTORTURE=true*

after that, the compiling process stops with the following error:

*MGPMrPortBrokeCheck 0.4.1_9 error: samba-3.0.32_2,1 /net/samba3 marked IGNORE, adding to ignore.db
MGPMrPortBrokeCheck 0.4.1_9 error: samba-3.0.32_2,1 /net/samba3 marked IGNORE, adding to ignore.db*

How can i correct this??? Any ideea???

Thank you.


----------



## Zlin-726 (Dec 12, 2008)

This is what compiler show:

_libsmb/clikrb5.c: In function `krb5_set_real_time':
libsmb/clikrb5.c:128: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
libsmb/clikrb5.c:129: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
libsmb/clikrb5.c: In function `create_kerberos_key_from_string_direct':
libsmb/clikrb5.c:213: error: syntax error before "salt"
libsmb/clikrb5.c:215: error: `salt' undeclared (first use in this function)
libsmb/clikrb5.c:215: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
libsmb/clikrb5.c:215: error: for each function it appears in.)
libsmb/clikrb5.c: In function `smb_krb5_renew_ticket':
libsmb/clikrb5.c:1161: error: syntax error before "flags"
libsmb/clikrb5.c:1163: error: `krb5_realm' undeclared (first use in this function)
libsmb/clikrb5.c:1163: error: `client_realm' undeclared (first use in this function)
libsmb/clikrb5.c:1198: error: `flags' undeclared (first use in this function)
The following command failed:
cc -I. -I/usr/ports/net/samba3/work/samba-3.0.32/source  -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -D_SAMBA_BUILD_=3 -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/ports/net/samba3/work/samba-3.0.32/source/iniparser/src -Iinclude -I./include  -I. -I. -I./lib/replace -I./lib/talloc -I./tdb/include -I./libaddns -I./librpc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -DLDAP_DEPRECATED    -I/usr/ports/net/samba3/work/samba-3.0.32/source/lib -D_SAMBA_BUILD_=3 -fPIC -DPIC -c libsmb/clikrb5.c -o libsmb/clikrb5.o
*** Error code 1_

Any ideea for what happend this???? 
Thank you.


----------



## ale (Dec 12, 2008)

How are you trying to install it?


----------



## Zlin-726 (Dec 13, 2008)

ale said:
			
		

> How are you trying to install it?



Hello Ale!!!

I try to install with portmanager... but this error appear everytime.
I changed the configuration, excluding kerberos (krb5 port) and seems to be ok. But without the kerberos i can't authenticate against active directory.
I think the problem is generated in a samba library as you can see in a prev. post. Possible a bug???? ï¿½e

Have a nice day.


----------



## ale (Dec 13, 2008)

Can you try this?

```
cd /usr/ports/security/krb5 && make install
cd /usr/ports/net/samba3 && make clean && make KRB5_HOME=/usr/local install
```


----------



## bigwillyg (Aug 19, 2009)

*issue half-solved*

I got past the 'krb5_salt' issue by uninstalling mit-krb5 and instead installing heimdal. I am still dealing with the "dereferened pointer to incomplete type" issue in the krb5_set_real_time function though.


----------



## rhyous (Jan 8, 2010)

I had the same issue today (Jan 8, 2009) and I was able to resolve this by specifying the KRB5_HOME parameter


```
cd /usr/ports/security/krb5
make BATCH=yes KRB5_HOME=/usr/local install

cd /usr/ports/security/krb5
make install
```

Hope this helps some one.


----------

